# LIGHTHEARTED 4 of 8



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't posted for quite a while. This is a narrative series of acrylic paintings I have been creating. I have the first four finished and am currently working on the remaining four. Thanks for looking.


----------

